
Vaccinated vs. Unvaccinated: Guess Who Is Sicker? - givan
http://info.cmsri.org/the-driven-researcher-blog/vaccinated-vs.-unvaccinated-guess-who-is-sicker
======
dekhn
I read the study. It's a paragon of low-quality science.

